# The Apocalypse Approaches!!!!



## Curt James (Nov 3, 2012)

Shudder to think what will happen when his post count reaches...

_*666*_







 Agent of Chaos? Or _Anti-Christ?
_
John Cameron had it all wrong. There never was a cyborg sent back in time to kill _any _mother.

They sent back ebfitness to raise holy Hell on message boards thus leading to what the Mayans predicted all along --

*THE END OF THE WORLD AS WE KNOW IT!

2012 Movie Trailer [HD] - YouTube*


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 3, 2012)

my phone number is ****666. nothing bad has happened yet.


----------



## Z499 (Nov 3, 2012)

in the movie on oct 2012 floods and its now oct 2012 and new york is flodded


----------



## Curt James (Nov 3, 2012)

Z499 said:


> in the movie on oct 2012 floods and its now oct 2012 and new york is flodded



_Coincidence?_  

I think NOT!


----------



## Curt James (Nov 3, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> my phone number is ****666. nothing bad has happened yet.



My bill at Arby's was $6.66 once. I am bald. 

...

*I REST MY CASE! APOCALYPSE IMMINENT!!!
*


----------



## Z499 (Nov 3, 2012)

sorry for my last post, i left out new york in the first half of my sentence.


----------



## ebfitness (Nov 3, 2012)

Curt James said:


> Shudder to think what will happen when his post count reaches...
> 
> _*666*_
> 
> ...



Seems legit.


----------



## Fitnbuf (Nov 4, 2012)




----------



## charley (Nov 4, 2012)

I get $666 a month in food stamps ......if that helps ! ? ! ? ! ? ! ?          [yokin']


----------



## Z499 (Nov 4, 2012)

took the wife down to her drill for the army and drove around the base for a bit to take the kids sight seeing and i saw this and though of the thread, my only problem is how am i going to get this off the base with out anyone noticing???


----------



## ebfitness (Nov 5, 2012)

Well...


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Nov 5, 2012)

Shit's going down after the election results are announced. I am afraid.


----------

